# 4x8 OSB



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

I am thinking on redoing my layout again. Want to know if any of you used OSB. Will the track nails go into it easily?

Thanks!!!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Osb*

I wouldn't use it unless u are using foam over top. and u don't want your track nails in the wood anyway. a lot on here use cement or latex caulk to hold down track.

OSB is a little more suceptable to humidity change over time.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I used it once on a layout. I didn't like it, it always had an odor to it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

OSB is not a stable sub-roadbed, it is easily affected by water during ballasting.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

OSB will de-laminate when it gets wet and trying to drive the nails into it will be almost impossible. Nails that tiny and board glue so hard it wont be fun or easy at all.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It also is a cast iron B-aitch to cut. If you're planning to use the 4x8 sheet as is, that's one thing, but if you need to cut it, be prepared for war.

I also agree that it's a bear to drive nails into.


----------



## jwbegor (Jul 11, 2015)

Well. Here is what I did.

Got a sheet of osb for attics. They call it attic decking.
I put a piece of morganite (i think that's what it was called) and put that on top. The nails push in with a pair of needle nose. And I put a couple of 1x3's on the underside, with the 1 inch side screwed to the osb. My basement is pretty dry. Doesn't have that funny damp smell. And so far it's still super flat.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

As a base / table it should work fine as long as the layer the layout is built on is placed on top of it. I framed my tables the same as one would a floor only with 24 - 48 spacing between the 'studs'. This makes the top as solid as a floor and with all basic materials based off of a 4x8 sheet the dimensions just tend to work themselves out. On top the materials varied greatly. I have hills that are foam under the rails and paper mache every there else. Some rail in the yards are laid on cork that is on ply wood.

My layout was build from scrap materials. Only bought 2 sheets of 1/2 plywood for the whole thing. I will say the one small section with an OSB base was the biggest fight. hard to cut, splintered, any liquid had some type of issue.


----------

